# j'eus donné and j'avais donné



## kate123

Hi,
In the compond tenses,
how is the *passé anterieur* different from the
*plus-que-parfait* in translation? From what I know so far,
they translate the same in English.

for example,
j'eus donné: I had given
j'avais donné: I had given

so what exactly is the difference if you were to compare it to 
English structure? 
what I mean is...I understand the conceptual difference of
passé anterieur and plus-que-parfait as is defined in the dictionary
but don't really understand beyond the textbook definition

thank you


----------



## marget

kate123 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> In the compond tenses,
> how is the *passé anterieur* different from the
> *plus-que-parfait* in translation? From what I know so far,
> they translate the same in English.
> 
> for example,
> j'eus donné: I had given
> j'avais donné: I had given
> 
> so what exactly is the difference if you were to compare it to
> English structure?
> what I mean is...I understand the conceptual difference of
> passé anterieur and plus-que-parfait as is defined in the dictionary
> but don't really understand beyond the textbook definition
> 
> 
> If you compare it to English structure, it seems to be the same.  I think the difference in usage is more one of *context* in French.


----------



## timpeac

There are some very specific instances when you use it, or rather can use it since the usual pluperfect is always acceptable too. If memory serves it is used in situations to stress the swift nature of something happening, so "when he had given it to me I left" "lorsqu'il me l'eut donné". I think I have some notes on it somewhere. Since it's completely optional and not that common I suppose personally I have only ever learnt to recognise it and read "avait donné" without giving it too much thought.

I belive there is a spoken form of this - the name of which escapes me - where people would say "quand il a eu donné". Can't say I've actually heard anyone say it though.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
1) Quand elle chanta, il l'écouta (song and listening in the past, at the same time)
2) Quand elle eut chanté, il l'embrassa (song and kissing in the past, but song ended before kissing)
3) Quand elle chantait, il l'écoutait (same as 1 but usually)
4) Quand elle avait chanté, il l'embrassait (same as 2 but usually)
Hope it helps!


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 1) Quand elle chanta, il l'écouta (song and listening in the past, at the same time)
> 2) Quand elle eut chanté, il l'embrassa (song and kissing in the past, but song ended before kissing)
> 3) Quand elle chantait, il l'écoutait (same as 1 but usually)
> 4) Quand elle avait chanté, il l'embrassait (same as 2 but usually)
> Hope it helps!


 
But surely you could also have "Quand elle avait chanté, il l'embrassa" (or "quand elle avait chanté, il l'a embrassée") or not? (although I suppose you'd be more likely to say "quand elle avait fini de chanter..." I suppose).


----------



## CARNESECCHI

timpeac said:
			
		

> But surely you could also have "Quand elle avait chanté, il l'embrassa" (or "quand elle avait chanté, il l'a embrassée") or not? (although I suppose you'd be more likely to say "quand elle avait fini de chanter..." I suppose).


 
Not at all!!!!
Quand elle avait chanté, il l'embrassait
After she sang, he would kiss her

Quand elle eut chanté, il l'embrassa
After she sang, he kissed her.

it's after a song but can be between songs (fini de chanter = no more song)


----------



## kate123

thank you ...i'm going to rip out this part of the book now


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Not at all!!!!
> Quand elle avait chanté, il l'embrassait
> After she sang, he would kiss her
> 
> Quand elle eut chanté, il l'embrassa
> After she sang, he kissed her.
> 
> it's after a song but can be between songs (fini de chanter = no more song)


Interesting, and what would you have in speech "quand elle a eu chanté, il l'a embrassée" ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,


			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> Interesting, and what would you have in speech "quand elle a eu chanté, il l'a embrassée" ?


 
quand elle a eu chanté  does not exist in french, it's "quand elle eut chanté"

auxiliaire avoir + 2 participes passés, ça n'existe pas!

Still hoping to help!


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> 
> quand elle a eu chanté  does not exist in french, it's "quand elle eut chanté"
> 
> auxiliaire avoir + 2 participes passés, ça n'existe pas!
> 
> Still hoping to help!


 
It does Luc...I've seen it It's called the "passé surcomposé".

Hey, I googled and it's been discussed on WR! http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php?t-92529.html It seems that you are not the only native who didn't know it

But ok, given that you don't use it - how would you put it in speech, you're not suggesting you would _say_ "quand elle eut chanté", are you?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

I am!!
because "quand elle a eu chanté" would mean "after she finished her song" which is exactly the meaning of "quand elle eut chanté"

My question about "passé surcomposé" is not that I ignore it, it's it does not add anything, not a new level of past. As I wrote in an other thread, I think that the "surcomposés" tenses were created by people who forgot what the "passé antérieur meant"


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> I am!!
> because "quand elle a eu chanté" would mean "after she finished her song" which is exactly the meaning of "quand elle eut chanté"
> 
> My question about "passé surcomposé" is not that I ignore it, it's it does not add anything, not a new level of past. As I wrote in an other thread, I think that the "surcomposés" tenses were created by people who forgot what the "passé antérieur meant"


I'm really sorry to sound so skeptical - it's just that I have never heard French people use "eut" or any other form of the past historic tense in speech. We are certainly taught that it has died out in speech, although teachers certainly don't always get it right.

Do any other speakers use this tense in their normal speech? Is this regional?

Tenses are rarely created ex nihilo, and I must say I was taught that these tenses are used in the common speech of some regions for many years...but I must also admit I have not heard it with my own ears either.


----------



## geve

On a posté les mots "passé surcomposé" deux fois en 3 minutes, dans deux fils différents... Je pense que ce sont les meilleurs scores d'audience de ce temps de conjugaison !!!  

Carnesecchi, est-ce que tu essaies de dire que les gens du Midi causent mal la France, hmm ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Pourquoi du Midi ?
Quand j'cause dans ma femme son oreille, elle capte perfect!!

Et en Auvergne, tout le monde l'a eu fait! (dans sa femme son oreille, pas la mienne, ni de femme, ni d'oreille!)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Pour répondre à Timpeac : Nous avions le passé simple et le passé antérieur qui sont tombés en désuétude et, lorsque quelqu'un veut dire
"lorsque j'eus fini, je partis" en utilisant un des temps qui reste - en l'occurence le passé composé - , il n'a d'autre choix que de "surcomposer"
"lorsque j'ai eu fini, je suis parti"
MAIS CA VEUT DIRE LA MEME CHOSE!


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Pourquoi du Midi ?
> Quand j'cause dans ma femme son oreille, elle capte perfect!!
> 
> Et en Auvergne, tout le monde l'a eu fait! (dans sa femme son oreille, pas la mienne, ni de femme, ni d'oreille!)


 
ah mais ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est l'Académie Française !


> C’est surtout dans le Midi que l’on emploie le passé surcomposé au lieu du passé composé pour insister sur le caractère révolu et lointain des faits évoqués : « Je l’ai eu su » (sous-entendu : il y a bien longtemps, et j’en ai tout oublié).


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Je veux bien que ça rentre dans le français, je sais bien qu'on dit "je l'ai eu su", aussi en Auvergne, mais "je l'ai eu su" et "je le sus", ça veut dire la même chose, y compris les sous-entendus!
Ma fille (15 ans aux fraises) ne sait plus dire "très bien", c'est hyper génial, et ça rentre dans le français, de gré ou de force. Certains disent que l'Académie Française ne devait pas être gardienne des règles, mais validatrice des nouveaux parlers ! 
Vivement qu'on parle américain, ce sera nettement plus simple!


----------



## geve

Allow me to challenge this


			
				CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> As I wrote in an other thread, I think that the "surcomposés" tenses were created by people who forgot what the "passé antérieur meant"


by this


			
				Académie Française again said:
			
		

> Bien qu’ils appartiennent principalement au langage parlé, les temps surcomposés se rencontrent chez les meilleurs auteurs, de Balzac à Mauriac en passant par Stendhal, Hugo, Renan ou Proust.




(c'est pour l'amour du débat, hein  )


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Oui! et Lamartine, soi-même, a écrit « il _vêtissait_ ».
Enjoy and Love French!

Bon! Amour du débat ou pas, je bosse demain tout à l'heure!
Alors, gentes dames et gentilshommes, je tire ma révérence!
Tomorrow is an other day!


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Pour répondre à Timpeac : Nous avions le passé simple et le passé antérieur qui sont tombés en désuétude et, lorsque quelqu'un veut dire
> "lorsque j'eus fini, je partis" en utilisant un des temps qui reste - en l'occurence le passé composé - , il n'a d'autre choix que de "surcomposer"
> "lorsque j'ai eu fini, je suis parti"
> MAIS CA VEUT DIRE LA MEME CHOSE!


Luc, Luc, je crois que tu m'as mal compris. Je sais très bien que ça veut dire la même chose, j'ai toujours su que ça veut dire la même chose. Je n'ai jamais voulu suggérer autre chose.

Message 6 Tu as dit "Quand elle eut chanté, il l'embrassa".
Message 8 Moi, sachant que le passé antérieur est tombé en désuétude dans le discours, ai demandé "Interesting, and what would you have in *speech* "quand elle a eu chanté, il l'a embrassée" ?"
Messgae 9 Tu réponds "quand elle a eu chanté  does not exist in french, it's "quand elle eut chanté"auxiliaire avoir + 2 participes passés, ça n'existe pas!"
Message 10 Je trouve difficile de croire qu'on dit à haute voix "eut", donc je demande encore une fois "how would you put it in *speech*, you're not suggesting you would _*say*_ "quand elle *eut* chanté", are you?"
Message 11 Tu réponds "I am".
Et ça continue comme ça.

Donc, enfin, il semble qu'on ne dise pas "eut" dans le discours donc on est obligé de dire "elle a eu chanté", comme j'ai soupçonné et demandé tout au début ! (ou je me trompe??!!)

Ne te fâche pas, je veux seulement comprendre, et je suis reconnaissant pour toute l'aide que tu apportes.


----------



## timpeac

Ooops, my numbers are wrong above - not message 6, but message 4, and so on. I've corrected the numbers.


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Oui! et Lamartine, soi-même, a écrit « il _vêtissait_ ».
> Enjoy and Love French!


C'est ça, le problème : aucune source, aussi reconnue soit-elle, n'est complétement fiable... Nos grands hommes ne sont que des êtres humains 

-- je crois que tu as raison, Tim. Je ne connaissais pas le terme "passé surcomposé" avant le fil que tu as cité, pourtant je pense l'employer plus souvent qu'à mon tour... en ayant vaguement à l'idée que ce n'est pas une tournure très jolie, et que j'éviterai certainement de l'employer à l'écrit. Mais effectivement, à l'oral, le passé antérieur ne paraît tout simplement pas crédible !
Donc, soit on tourne la phrase autrement, soit on se retrouve avec le passé surcomposé, indeed.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Pardon si j'ai laissé entendre que j'aurais pu être un tant soit peu fâché, j'en suis vraiment désolé! J'ai trop d'enthousiasme!!!
Pour finir (vu l'heure) je comprends mais, en ce qui me concerne, je ne peux pas dire "je l'ai eu fait" autrement qu'en forme de plaisanterie, ça coince!!!. je n'ai pas d'autre choix que d'utiliser le passé simple ou le passé antérieur (ou la bonne vielle astuce du plus-que-parfait ou du passé composé : _je l'ai fait.... avant_!) même si j'ai un temps de latence avant de prononcer ma phrase!

Et
_Si grands que soient les rois, il sont ce que nous sommes_
_Et peuvent se tromper comme tous les autres hommes._

Merci aussi pour tous ces échanges!!
Bonne nuit!


----------



## Cath.S.

À haute voix, Tim, on dit :
_après avoir chanté._


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Pardon si j'ai laissé entendre que j'aurais pu être un tant soit peu fâché, j'en suis vraiment désolé! J'ai trop d'enthousiasme!!!


C'est que tu as beaucoup de points d'exclamation !!!  


			
				CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Pour finir (vu l'heure) je comprends mais, en ce qui me concerne, je ne peux pas dire "je l'ai eu fait" autrement qu'en forme de plaisanterie, ça coince!!!. je n'ai pas d'autre choix que d'utiliser le passé simple ou le passé antérieur!


Tu rejoins donc "l’éminente linguiste Henriette Walter" citée par le site de l'AF : _"D’autres encore, dont je suis, tout en les jugeant tout à fait utiles, ne peuvent se résoudre à les utiliser."  _

-- Et la solution d'egueule me paraît en effet être une bonne façon de tourner la phrase autrement comme je le suggérais


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> je comprends mais, en ce qui me concerne, je ne peux pas dire "je l'ai eu fait" autrement qu'en forme de plaisanterie, ça coince!!!.


Mais, c'est exactement ce type d'info qu'il me faut !! Tu vois, je crois, la différence de dire ceci comparé à "auxiliaire avoir + 2 participes passés, ça n'existe pas!"

J'ai souvent trouvé chez les Français la préférence de dire "ça n'existe pas" quand, en réalité, on veut dire "à mon avis ça ne devrait pas exister". Une très très grande différence pour les linguistes étrangers !! Je te souhaite la bonne nuit aussi


----------



## Cath.S.

Carnesecchi said:
			
		

> je ne peux pas dire "je l'ai eu fait" autrement qu'en forme de plaisanterie, ça coince!!!.


Je ne pense pas avoir employé cette tournure sérieusement non plus, et puisque l'on en parle, je me rends compte que je suis fort peu désireuse de le faire.


----------



## geve

egueule said:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas avoir employé cette tournure sérieusement non plus, et puisque l'on en parle, je me rends compte que je suis fort peu désireuse de le faire.


"Eh bien, personne ne te force, hein ! On est dans un pays libre !" _dit geve après qu'elle a eu admis l'utiliser parfois _ (mais j'aurais dit plus naturellement "après avoir admis" si ce n'était pour l'intérêt de ce fil)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je voudrais pas vous mettre un coup de vieux, là, tout de suite, mais à part de la bouche de ma grande tante de 96 ans (aux fraises aussi !), « Je l’ai eu su », je ne l'entends plus... à part pour rigoler (cf. sketch dans un lien sus-cité) !


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas vous mettre un coup de vieux, là, tout de suite, mais à part de la bouche de ma grande tante de 96 ans (aux fraises aussi !), « Je l’ai eu su », je ne l'entends plus... à part pour rigoler (cf. sketch dans un lien sus-cité) !


Oui mais la différence, là, Karine, c'est qu'on est dans la concordance des temps. Il est peut-être rare de l'entendre employé de façon isolée comme chez Fernand Raynaud, mais quand il s'agit de l'utiliser en langage parlé, à la place du passé antérieur, je crois l'entendre assez souvent... y compris (surtout ?) dans des jeunes bouches.  

Voir également ce site que je viens de trouver


> Quel est, en discours, l’équivalent de EUT FAIT ? C’est Gustave Guillaume qui, nous semble-t-il, donne ici la seule réponse valable : face à un A FAIT dans la principale, la seule forme possible dans la subordonnée est la forme A EU FAIT, dite « _passé surcomposé_ » :
> _Après que_ N1 A EU FAIT, N2 A FAIT (II).
> _Après que Max a eu lavé le mur, Luc l’a peint._
> Cette forme n’est ni vulgaire, ni familière, ni régionale, comme cela a pu être écrit dans certaines grammaires. C’est une nécessité linguistique qui découle du passage de la fonction aspectuelle d’accompli de A FAIT à sa fonction temporelle de passé.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Oui mais la différence, là, Karine, c'est qu'on est dans la concordance des temps. Il est peut-être rare de l'entendre employé de façon isolée comme chez Fernand Raynaud, mais quand il s'agit de l'utiliser en langage parlé, à la place du passé antérieur, je crois l'entendre assez souvent... y compris (surtout ?) dans des jeunes bouches.
> 
> Voir également ce site que je viens de trouver


Oh ! Mais suis perdue sans mon mode hybride moi ! J'avais pas vu la deuxième page...  
Mais là, on atteint des sommets qui me dépassent, je sors les chaussures à la main en essayant de pas faire grincer le plancher... faites comme si j'avais rien dit, d'ailleurs je dors déjà.


----------



## geve

Je ne dis pas que je comprends tout dans le lien que je viens de poster, hein... Mais ça m'a fait réaliser que la solution d'egueule ne marchait pas !


			
				egueule said:
			
		

> À haute voix, Tim, on dit :
> _après avoir chanté._


Ce serait possible si le sujet était le même pour les deux verbes de la phrase. _Après avoir chanté, elle a bu un verre d'eau._ 
Mais ça ne répond pas à cette question :


			
				Tim said:
			
		

> Message 6 Tu as dit "Quand elle eut chanté, il l'embrassa".
> Message 8 Moi, sachant que le passé antérieur est tombé en désuétude dans le discours, ai demandé "Interesting, and what would you have in *speech* "quand elle a eu chanté, il l'a embrassée" ?"


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
"what would you have in *speech* "quand elle a eu chanté, il l'a embrassée" ?"

N'importe lequel de mes collègues du coin n'aurait aucun problème avec ça. Mais, personnellement, ce qui me vient naturellement c'est "après qu'elle ait chanté, il l'a embrassée", et là, je ferais l'erreur du subjonctif après "après que" pour une action passée!

A propos, est-ce qu'un anglophone peut dire "*when* *she has had sung, he has kissed her*" ?


----------



## paulvial

_*quand elle eut chanté, il l'embrassa *_
voilà bien longtemps que je n'ai pas _entendu dire ça !!!
_je pense que la plupart des français diraient plutôt _
quand elle a eu chanté, il l'a embrassée  

_ et je suis d'accord avec Carnesecchi que l'on devrait employer le passé antérieur  et le passé simple  et même si on cherche une alternative pour éviter l'emploi de ce passé surcomposé , on devrait encore employer le passé simple dans la subordonnée :_
* après avoir chanté*, il l'embrassa 
_ mais je pense que la plupart des gens, dans ce cas là auraient plutôt tendence à dire :_
après avoir chanté, il l'a embrassée 
_ Non seulement peu de français savent ce que  le passé antérieur et le passé simple sont, mais encore plus rare sont ceux qui les emploient (du moins à l'oral)  Même à l'écrit, l'emploi du passé simple se fait de plus en plus rare : il suffit d'ouvrir les journaux locaux: dans les reportages  ne figure  presque plus ce temps de l'indicatif, auquel le présent,  passé composé , ou même quelques fois" surcomposé " sont  préférés Recemment après avoir employé le passé simple pour décrire nos activités récentes dans le bulletin de notre asociation , beaucoup me firent  le commentaire suivant: "c'est bien, mais on ne _parle _plus comme ça !!
correction :
en fait on ne peut pas employer cette alternative _ apres: avoir chanté , _il l'embrassa car la signification serait différente (ce n'est pas lui qui chantait) 
ignorez cette partie de mon commentaire (désolé)


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Mais, personnellement, ce qui me vient naturellement c'est "après qu'elle ait chanté, il l'a embrassée", et là, je ferais l'erreur du subjonctif après "après que" pour une action passée!


Oui ! Voilà une "solution" qui m'est venue _après_ _que j'aie_ posté...  C'est peut-être bien la raison pour laquelle la faute du subjonctif après "après que" est aussi courante - pour éviter le surcomposé !! (qui serait pourtant plus correct !) 
Et avec "une fois que...", que dirait-on, alors ? _Une fois qu'elle a eu chanté, il l'a embrassée _?



			
				CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> A propos, est-ce qu'un anglophone peut dire "*when* *she has had sung, he has kissed her*" ?


Ce serait plutôt _"When she had sung, he kissed her",_ non ? Qu'est-ce qu'on cherche à exprimer de différent, là ?


----------



## timpeac

"Après que" - good solution! And no - we don't have anything like the surcomposé in English "when she has had sung" would never be said (well at least I've never heard it). You could say "when she's had the song sung" but that means "had someone else sing the song" in the same way you can say "she has had her hair cut", but this isn't what we mean here I think.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Le problème avec "après que", c'est qu'on "a envie" d'utiliser le subjonctif. Rien de tel avec "une fois" : "une fois qu'elle a chanté, il l'a embrassée" ou, plus insistant sur l'achèvement de la chanson : "Une fois qu'elle a fini de chanter, il l'a embrassé"


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Rien de tel avec "une fois" : "une fois qu'elle a chanté, il l'a embrassée"


Ah, mais ça, ça n'exprime pas l'antériorité de l'action de la proposition 1 par rapport à la proposition 2...
On dirait "Une fois qu'elle a chanté, il l'embrasse".
Et "Une fois qu'elle a eu chanté, il l'a embrassée"


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bien sûr que ça exprime l'antériorité, "une fois que", ça veut dire "après que". Non ?
Ce n'est pas "quand/lorsqu'elle a chanté qu'il l'a embrassée" (ce qui permet antériorité ou simultanéité), c'est "une fois/après qu'elle a chanté" qu'il l'a embrassée. C'est quand elle eut fini de chanter qu'il l'a embrassée, Non ?


----------



## paulvial

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bien sûr que ça exprime l'antériorité, "une fois que", ça veut dire "après que". Non ?
> Ce n'est pas "quand/lorsqu'elle a chanté qu'il l'a embrassée" (ce qui permet antériorité ou simultanéité), c'est "une fois/après qu'elle a chanté" qu'il l'a embrassée. C'est quand elle eut fini de chanter qu'il l'a embrassée, Non ?


oui c'est vrai que " C'est quand elle eut fini de chanter qu'il l'a embrassée"
c'est exactement la m^me chose que "c'est quand elle a eu fini de cnanter qu'elle l'a embrassée " et que donc Carnesecchi, vous avez raison , pourquoi créer un "surcomposé " alors que ce nest pas nécessaire.
cependant beaucoup diront "a eu" (moi aussi)  plutôt que  "elle eut"


----------

